# Humour me: 50mpg, £10k, nippy



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

What's out there?

- Doesn't have to be brand new, but less than 5 years a bonus.
- Doesn't have to be from a 'cool' brand

-Needs to average 40mpg+, so not necessarily a diesel these days.
- About £10k, not looking for a 57 plate clio dci @ £2k-£3k (been there done that)

-4wd a bonus, but not a must.

What about this for starters?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/motoring/road-tests/suzuki-swift-sport-6671395.html
Suzuki swift sport ?
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201138417147374/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-from/9000/model/swift/make/suzuki/keywords/sport/page/1/postcode/de58ph/radius/1501?logcode=p


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Must admit when I saw the brief the first thing that sprung to mind was the Suzuki Swift, but your original call of the Panda is a good shout also, I like the look of the 100hp ones.

Would possibly have a poke about one of these also
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201207450529783/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_3_years_old/body-type/hatchback/fuel-type/diesel/price-to/10000/radius/1500/postcode/dh78tx/page/695?logcode=p

Not great performance figures but good mpg


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Will have to dig around and see how their claimed MPG figures compare to real word ones. 

The Fiat 500 twin air claims 60+mpg but returns less than 45 combined!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

To be honest I don't think the 100hp quite gets it's claimed figures, I'm sure there were a couple of lads on here owned them.

Would also have a look at the Citroen DS3

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201210455832809/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/10000/body-type/hatchback/model/ds3/make/citroen/radius/1500/page/1/postcode/dh78tx?logcode=p

Just noticed that ones a bit leggy, lower mileage examples kicking about though:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Astra 1.9cdti 150 relly quck and good mpg


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Honda Civic 2.2Ctdi?

Got one myself, cracking car for economy and power.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Astra 1.9cdti 150 relly quck and good mpg


I can average over 70mpg in mine if driven for mpg 

Thy do have things to look out for, but I think that goes for most modern cars these days


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Astra 1.9cdti 150 relly quck and good mpg


Watch the gearboxes, inlet manifolds on the pre facelift, clutch and DMF.



Osarkon said:


> Honda Civic 2.2Ctdi?
> 
> Got one myself, cracking car for economy and power.


Watch the clutch and flywheels, im an avid honda fan but over on civinfo there are lots of reports about clutches and flywheels failing at low mileage.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Nige SRI said:


> I can average over 70mpg in mine if driven for mpg
> 
> Thy do have things to look out for, but I think that goes for most modern cars these days


And LOL Nige you never see 70mph, cough 130mph on the way back from trafford center cough.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

modd1uk said:


> And LOL Nige you never see 70mph, cough 130mph on the way back from trafford center cough.


Like I said 'when driven for mpg' 

I can do just short of 700 miles to a tank when I am in the mood


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> Watch the gearboxes, inlet manifolds on the pre facelift, clutch and DMF.
> 
> Watch the clutch and flywheels, im an avid honda fan but over on civinfo there are lots of reports about clutches and flywheels failing at low mileage.


Cough There are always problems with any car.

I think for £10k it won't be a pre facelift Astra! Cough


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Cough There are always problems with any car.
> 
> I think for £10k it won't be a pre facelift Astra! Cough


The pre facelift had inlet probs, the other problems go all the way til the astra j. I'm an ex astra 1.9cdti owner and had my fair share of problems. If you do get a diesel astra get warranty

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

All very useful thanks. Astra gets some mega MPG, is it nippy or in any way 'fun' ? :thumb:

Keep them coming!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Volvo C30 D5, nearly 50 mpg and very rapid.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

amiller said:


> All very useful thanks. Astra gets some mega MPG, is it nippy or in any way 'fun' ? :thumb:
> 
> Keep them coming!


mine is both as it is boxed to 200bhp


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amiller said:


> All very useful thanks. Astra gets some mega MPG, is it nippy or in any way 'fun' ? :thumb:
> 
> Keep them coming!


To be honest, any car can be fun.. it's your perspective of it..


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

I think if i decided to go back to diesel i would get :

VW Golf
Seat Ibiza/Leon
Audi A3

But more than probable a BMW diesel, 320d would be lovely, enough power, RWD and look mean as fook from the frontl with angel eyes


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Why not look out for an 09 insignia. They will have lost most of their value and i've seen some 2.0 CDTi models up for just over 10k.

They are a solid car and not bad to drive


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

A remapped Golf 2.0 TDi


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Are you getting shot of the R32?

My choice would be seat Leon fr


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Are you getting shot of the R32?
> 
> My choice would be seat Leon fr


Half thinking about it. Whilst 30mpg isn't too bad for what it is, I hadn't envisaged doing so many miles (12k+) per year, so it is becoming a bit of an expensive habit.  Just taxed it though! 

____

Some decent suggestions- I'll get goggling! :speechles


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon FR with BTCC kit in Diesel form probably. 

Octavia vRS?

RenaultSport Megane DCI175 was quicker than a Focus ST in some tests in Evo. It's by the best handling diesel within your criteria too. Remaps to 210bhp.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> A remapped Golf 2.0 TDi


or the Mk5 Golf 1.9TDi 105 with a remap, mines running 158bhp and 258lb/ft thanks to AMD


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> Half thinking about it. Whilst 30mpg isn't too bad for what it is, I hadn't envisaged doing so many miles (12k+) per year, so it is becoming a bit of an expensive habit.  Just taxed it though!
> 
> ____
> 
> Some decent suggestions- I'll get goggling! :speechles


12k a year is nothing I do 2k a month lol!

Def Leon fr at that money. If you can get one with the k1 btcc kit that's even better.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Nige SRI said:


> mine is both as it is boxed to 200bhp


Had a Regal remap on mine, best fun ever... was able to change the maps via the computer. An extra 80+bhp for £400....:thumb:

But now ive an Aygo...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jaguar xj diesel  although it might be a few years over the 5 year target. 12k isn't massive mileage if your doing all motorway then consider a diesel, town work a small petrol. Kia ceed would be a little dull but have the balance of 7 years warranty. Or how about a panda diesel, it should do 65 mpg and have character


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> 12k a year is nothing I do 2k a month lol!
> 
> Def Leon fr at that money. If you can get one with the k1 btcc kit that's even better.


Good shout actually. I'm slightly put off the 1.9tdi though as I had one in a mk4 golf anni that went BOOM and cost me many £'s. 

12,000k is a lot when you get 30mpg and you are paying for it all!  That's almost £2,500 on fuel. A 40mpg car would only cost £1,750. Big difference. :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i did originally consider a 100hp before i got my c30. All i will say is look at the NCAP rating that is where the idea fell flat on it's face.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Would you go golf again ? 

What about a 3 series diesel of some sort, RWD is mostly fun! 

I am pretty rotten at chosing sensible cars, I managed 34mpg from my Boxster. 10k would see you in an older one right enough but still quite special.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> Good shout actually. I'm slightly put off the 1.9tdi though as I had one in a mk4 golf anni that went BOOM and cost me many £'s.
> 
> 12,000k is a lot when you get 30mpg and you are paying for it all!  That's almost £2,500 on fuel. A 40mpg car would only cost £1,750. Big difference. :doublesho


The fr comes as a 2.0tdi with 170ish bhp.

My Leon is a 2.0tdi with 140 and I hit 50mpg usually. 45 around town.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Volvo C30 D5, nearly 50 mpg and very rapid.


Erm, not quite - I get about 34mpg and some struggle to get much past 30!

Still, wouldn't change it for anything


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

amiller said:


> Good shout actually. I'm slightly put off the 1.9tdi though as I had one in a mk4 golf anni that went BOOM and cost me many £'s.
> 
> 12,000k is a lot when you get 30mpg and you are paying for it all!  That's almost £2,500 on fuel. A 40mpg car would only cost £1,750. Big difference. :doublesho


yep and thats why I drive an £800 206  40mpg on short trips and 47mpg on long ones, its a 1.4 petrol too, the Leon was averaging 27mpg and my previous diesels averaged between 37 (2.0TDi DSG A3) and 42 (2.0 TDi Golf) with the difference between petrol and diesel prices you would be better off going for a petrol that could hit 40mpg on a run.

I should add i still have the cupra and the tt, we have the 206 to save a little on fuel (we recover the costs in under a year) and so that i can leave it anywhere and not care about it getting dented, oh and it has a towbar for te bike rack as i refuse to have one on the cupra. If you go the FR route expect around 42ish mpg, and go for the CR version instead of the PD unless you like dealership coffee


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Honda civic 2.2 diesel. The engine is a triumph Andy, smooth, quiet, real world fast and very frugal


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

60mpg, low miles well within budget too and... reliable for pounding the motorways.

http://www.hyundaiapproved.co.uk/ve...d=false&ls.c.priceranges=8058&ls.c.fuels=8082


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I drive Leon Fr and around a town on new injectors (replaced under recall) I can see 42-49mpg


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 60mpg, low miles well within budget too and... reliable for pounding the motorways.
> 
> http://www.hyundaiapproved.co.uk/ve...d=false&ls.c.priceranges=8058&ls.c.fuels=8082


Driven loads of the i30's and they are superb value for money and not a bad handling car either.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Smart ForFour 1.1 pulse would be sensible, Smart ForFour Brabus a secret.
Both well within budget.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Ford Fiesta tdci zetec s + remap??
£30/ yr tax, 60mpg..
Worth a look?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

modd1uk said:


> Watch the clutch and flywheels, im an avid honda fan but over on civinfo there are lots of reports about clutches and flywheels failing at low mileage.


Agree, just sold one that had 2 in 62k miles, also watch out for ECM's getting fried, Honda know of the problem but are not good at holding their hands up


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

amiller said:


> Good shout actually. I'm slightly put off the 1.9tdi though as I had one in a mk4 golf anni that went BOOM and cost me many £'s.


150 older engine though Andy, notorious Cam issue was it?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

You looking to chop in the 32 Andy?

Could be interested...even if it's poverty spec 

Can do you a deal with a 2009 Civic 2.2 CDTI, Silver or Black both circa 30k

Or 59 plate Focus Zetec 1.8TD in Black with 19k or maybe a Corsa diesel with 7k that runs on fresh air


----------

